# Taptatalk Update



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

We're helping the developers of Tapatalk test their latest version which supports push notifications.

This thread is for them to discuss the latest version with UK-M members and help with any issues.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

And feature requests, like ability to enlarge avis and like posts?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Whats in the latest version ?

Whats the feasability for Reps / likes etc? I can stand having to open up into Safari then sign in again then do the neccesaries.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I've never had one push notification from this forum on Tapatalk. And they are on.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> I've never had one push notification from this forum on Tapatalk. And they are on.


I have, but only on threads where I've got alerts set to email me as well


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Bump

Any future updates to allow tapatalk users to like posts?


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Like and rep...

People must think I'm a miserable g*t for never liking!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Google Chrome on iPhone allows me to stay logged in for ever :thumb:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hartman said:


> Bump
> 
> Any future updates to allow tapatalk users to like posts?


Yes, this weekend:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/189997-uk-m-downtime-sunday-12th.html


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I can stop not liking then


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I cant workout how to see the list of latest threads via tapatalk?

I just want to use the old standard app but it wont find it in the app store

- - - Updated - - -

I cant workout how to see the list of latest threads via tapatalk?

I just want to use the old standard app but it wont find it in the app store


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ash1981 said:


> I cant workout how to see the list of latest threads via tapatalk?
> 
> I just want to use the old standard app but it wont find it in the app store


The UK-M apps have been removed.

We only support Tapatalk at present.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah it would be good to be able to like and rep through tapatalk. The only push notifications I've had from Tapatalk were from the American Iron Addicts forum. Would be good if it would notify me of PM's and things from UK-M.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lorian said:


> The UK-M apps have been removed.
> 
> We only support Tapatalk at present.


Is there any way of seeing the latest threads list Lorain?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

radicalry00 said:


> Yeah it would be good to be able to like and rep through tapatalk. The only push notifications I've had from Tapatalk were from the American Iron Addicts forum. Would be good if it would notify me of PM's and things from UK-M.


They should work on UK-M.

If not then they will soon as their is a new version available which I'll be adding shortly.



ash1981 said:


> Is there any way of seeing the latest threads list Lorain?


Can't help on that one as I rarely use it - sorry!


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Is there any way of seeing the latest threads list Lorain?


Just go to the latest tab then have options to see Unread, All or Participated.

Is there any chance its going to be updated so you get notifications of when you have had a post liked or quoted?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

James H said:


> Is there any chance its going to be updated so you get notifications of when you have had a post liked or quoted?


I believe the new tapatalk version supports this, so yes - soon.


----------

